# Rudeboys, suedheads, skinheads, punks and nattydreads it's time to skank



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

*Rudeboys, suedeheads, skinheads, punks and nattydreads it's time to skank*

Tonight all of the above (which encompasses myself and the gang) will be skanking away to The Liptones who are playing in my town. Seen them several times before, they play some seriously good ska, and the great thing about them is that it seems physically impossibly to stand or even sit still when they play. 
Here's a taster, now if your feet and fingers don't move to this it means you're dead or almost dead, so call 911 






The band on the road:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I must check them out when I get home!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice to see the torch has passed!!


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

You missed peanuts and spy kids


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> You missed peanuts and spy kids


The term peanuts never really stuck to Skinheads in London. Don't know what a spy kid is though.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice to see the torch has passed!!


Indeed, and they're good guys & passionate about ska. Had a god chat with them after the gig.


----------

